# Sustanon '250 Organon Pakistan REAL DEAL?????



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Lads

If possible would really appreciate if you could help?

I recived 20 amps of sustanon org from pakistan

Batch no:3CSH541

DATE OF MFG: APR-2006

DATE OF EXPIRY APR-2011

PR 002445

I read similar threads and they are old dated and just wounder did anyone use those in cycle before and can confirm are they real or fake

I will attach pictures as well !

Thanks :confused1:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Please lads help out

I ve read similar treats so i know people have them and use them from this forum just wanna know after a cycle do they work or non!

Please


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

be a lot better if you put pics up mate to be honest.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok i will trying to figure how?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php

I have images here!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have used 2 shots so far trying to do 250 g twice a week for 10 weeks but ,i feel nothing so far but pain after injection , but very concerned because read some old threads on this forum about fake ones so just wanna know could anyone confirm they are fake or not because read people use them ,and box say TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE AND AMP SAY PROPLONATE ,but again some people in old treads say they are fake but still work other they are real and wanna know truth Am i scammed ??????????


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

:confused1: -P L E A S E H E L P- :confused1:


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

No its fake, Ive usd it a couple of times and so have loads of other people , I think there was something in it, it did something lol !

Curiously enough , the new Karachi amps are very similar in size and shape, but the lettering isnt as bold matrix as this in the photo.

My son used the amps in the photo and was fine with it , although he said he held more water on it I really cant remember to be honest .


----------



## valiantmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

manaja said:


> No its fake, Ive usd it a couple of times and so have loads of other people , I think there was something in it, it did something lol !
> 
> Curiously enough , the new Karachi amps are very similar in size and shape, but the lettering isnt as bold matrix as this in the photo.
> 
> My son used the amps in the photo and was fine with it , although he said he held more water on it I really cant remember to be honest .


is it confirmed as fake? it sure as hell doesn't look fake and if it works i would assume it's clearly not fake. looks the real deal i would pin it regardless i've had gear a shedload of times people say is 'fake' which worked perfectly fine people have no clue usually.


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

valiantmiller said:


> is it confirmed as fake? it sure as hell doesn't look fake and if it works i would assume it's clearly not fake. looks the real deal i would pin it regardless i've had gear a shedload of times people say is 'fake' which worked perfectly fine people have no clue usually.


Theyve been in circulation for a few years , yes Ive used it ,plenty of threads say its an IP copy/fake ...as I said there was something in it, but I would doubt very much it was the same breadown as sustanon....but you'd "pin it regardless " fair point ....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive seen alot of fakes that look spot on but the oil was thin not thick and lots of people were getting really ill an collapsing and stuff in my area


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

bulgarian fake


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So lads you think definitely no use from those ?????? :cursing:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Received those from Polish Source!


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

If the box says 3 amps then it's fake. Real stuff says 1 amp (per box).


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

kennedy24uk said:


> i have the same sus and that look the same and i know my is real. so good luck


How do you know yours is real?

If the amp says proplonate then it's fake!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

yes amp say Proplonate is it fake like not aas or fake like it still work but not original?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

There is this old tread started by "Mickey knox" he had same stuff as me and he used it so if anyone could explan to me how to send him pm or something like that so he could definitely say works or not,or maybe someone knows him from this forum

Link on thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/53777-sustanon-question-continue-cycle.html


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this good or bad sing?

Is this sing for anything Did tree injections so far after first,second and third pain around quad painful moving my leg for 2 hours and pain felt around place where injected, as well on first two days felt like a flu i had like tooth pain and after two days that was gone and today my right nipple is really sensitive it look bigger than other one and i can feel it all day long!!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

:cursing:Micki xnox,living2die,daniel_may1986 (if they are still alive affter bulk gear)and so many others on this very forum have same stuff as me and all of them try it(started threads) and unbelievable no-one come back after they cycles and say was it real or not to help others not ending waisting 10 weeks of their life's and injecting who knows what!

I will end this cycle and once for all prove are Sustanon 250 (Proplonate) fake or not!

So others will never buy those again!

:cursing:

:cursing:

:cursing:

PS

Why would anyone try something fake ,started thread and than never come back saying was it g2g or not "Unfu.kingbealivable"


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

benki11 said:


> :cursing:Micki xnox,living2die,daniel_may1986 (if they are still alive affter bulk gear)and so many others on this very forum have same stuff as me and all of them try it(started threads) and unbelievable no-one come back after they cycles and say was it real or not to help others not ending waisting 10 weeks of their life's and injecting who knows what!
> 
> I will end this cycle and once for all prove are Sustanon 250 (Proplonate) fake or not!
> 
> ...


Calm down boy. Do you know how many ppl come on forums and then never come back again???

We know they are fake organon, so you have nothing to proove, yet you are still going to finish your cycle just to proove whatever even though you said and i quote.

"no-one come back after they cycles and say was it real or not to help others not ending waisting 10 weeks of their life's and injecting who knows what!

Jab away mate.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Calm down boy. Do you know how many ppl come on forums and then never come back again???
> 
> We know they are fake organon, so you have nothing to proove, yet you are still going to finish your cycle just to proove whatever even though you said and i quote.
> 
> ...


Yes i know

many people come in here so they can get informed so i will definitely inform who ever comes here or to another anabolic forums regarding Sustanon 250 "Proplonate"

1.do they work

2.sideeffects

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

sustanon from pakistan is made by OBS all the old design organon is finished and your amps are totally wrong shape.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)

4 Injection -mixed with 100 mg Test e jelfa -pian after injection and have gain 1kg.(maybe is from food)


----------



## BIG DRE (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^^^ive been on three different sites so far & you'v asked the same question again & again,people are telling you yours are fake,so why would you still take them & not put them in the bin...listen mate everyone gets knocked one way or another,but you learn from your mistakes


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

BIG DRE said:


> ^^^^^ive been on three different sites so far & you'v asked the same question again & again,people are telling you yours are fake,so why would you still take them & not put them in the bin...listen mate everyone gets knocked one way or another,but you learn from your mistakes


yes,but i have been on so many sites over past week and have read that some users say they might be fake but they have still gain from them and other users say they are fake because misspelling and never use them before!

So i wanna prove once for all for any future user are they fake as nothing in them or they are fake not originals but still contain active ingredients !?


----------



## steven rooney (May 25, 2010)

they are defo gtg they might not have all the test in that should have, but they still do the job i gained a stone and strength went right up ya never no till ya go mate...


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)

4 Injection -mixed with 100 mg Test e jelfa -pian after injection and have gain 1kg.(maybe is from food)

5th sus+test-e -Again same pain around site nothing much Difference then first 4 times (no increase in strength)


----------



## machinehossain (Sep 26, 2010)

if we get it from pharmacy?its not fake right ?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

machinehossain said:


> if we get it from pharmacy?its not fake right ?


You would hope so!


----------



## bameron (Jun 7, 2009)

Sustanon 250 and Deca-Durabolin 100 amps in Pakistan are now made by Pharmatec Pvt. they manufacture it to Organon specifications.

They come in boxes of three and from what I remember they are different in height to the old ones and also have different printing on the expiry and manafacture dates compared to the old ones.

Started in 2009 if I am not mistaken.

Similar story with Schering Testoviron and Proviron they are made by Medipharm to BayerSchering Pharma specifications.

If in doubt take a trip to Pakistan and buy them from the Pharmacy yourself, away from main tourist areas ;-), or use Geofman Enanthate or Alpha Pharma never had any fake issues with them.


----------



## machinehossain (Sep 26, 2010)

same here in Bangladesh..they r made by nuvista phrama..under organon  )

both sustanon(testanon 250) and deca durobolin


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)

4 Injection -mixed with 100 mg Test e jelfa -pian after injection and have gain 1kg.(maybe is from food)

5th sus+test-e -Again same pain around site nothing much Difference then first 4 times (no increase in strength)

6th Injection ,this time no pain after injection mixed with 100mg of test e(so far can not notice any progress or gain or anything indicating stuff is working!


----------



## machinehossain (Sep 26, 2010)

benki11 said:


> So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)
> 
> 1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords
> 
> ...


how much calories are u consuming bro ?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

machinehossain said:


> how much calories are u consuming bro ?


I eat a lot! After waking up i am eating every 2 .5 hours

so far have gained 1.5 kilos but don't no is it because of steroids or my diet!

But will find out for sure because will post every 3 days after i inject about my progress!


----------



## machinehossain (Sep 26, 2010)

aight bro..all the best..


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)

4 Injection -mixed with 100 mg Test e jelfa -pian after injection and have gain 1kg.(maybe is from food)

5th sus+test-e -Again same pain around site nothing much Difference then first 4 times (no increase in strength)

6th Injection ,this time no pain after injection mixed with 100mg of test e(so far can not notice any progress or gain or anything indicating stuff is working!

7th injection Sus 250 + 100 mg of test e (bigest pain so far after injection ) Have gaind 2.5 KG don't know is is steroid or my diet ?


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

benki11 said:


> So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)
> 
> 1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords
> 
> ...


How are you going to know if the sus is working if you're running test e along side it?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

marko85 said:


> How are you going to know if the sus is working if you're running test e along side it?


Think that most of those "fake" sus 250 did contain some sort of test e in it ,but in smaller doses, so i have these test e by Jelfa and only contain 100g per 1ml so i add it to Sus 250 twice per week, so that is only 200 mg per week!

And i wanna prove do this sus 250 contain some sort of test or nothing


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

You won't know for sure though unless you run it on it's own mate,i know the doses aren't big but how are you going to know if gains (if any ) are from the sus or test e? bit of a pointless exercise if you ask me! but good luck with it.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

the price this stuff comes out nowadays its just not worth the risk of your leg tbh .. grabs yourself a differen't source and try again


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

i wouldnt inject anything that comes from pakistan


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

samgibson88 said:


> i wouldnt inject anything that comes from pakistan


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)

4 Injection -mixed with 100 mg Test e jelfa -pian after injection and have gain 1kg.(maybe is from food)

5th sus+test-e -Again same pain around site nothing much Difference then first 4 times (no increase in strength)

6th Injection ,this time no pain after injection mixed with 100mg of test e(so far can not notice any progress or gain or anything indicating stuff is working!

7th injection Sus 250 + 100 mg of test e (bigest pain so far after injection ) Have gaind 2.5 KG don't know is is steroid or my diet ?

8th injection sus 250 +100 mg of test e(usual pain around place of injection for few hours afterwards but no increase in strength as yet 3 kg-up since started!


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

samgibson88 said:


> i wouldnt inject anything that comes from pakistan


and why not?...most US $hit come's out of pakistan and they wouled inport $hit now wouled they...

im on paki test and norma deca an polish suss now and camn say its all good stuff...

*Testosterone Enanthate Iran is top stuff if you can get the real deal..*

*ide sooner have HG pakistan test then your under ground $hit that dont even work *  *..*

*if i was you ide read up a bit more....*

if you have tred any pakistan stuff an it ant worked you bin sold $hit 

have a nice day :beer:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i am trackin my progress here (twice 250 g a week Sun,Wed)

1 injection-huge pain around the site afterwords

2 injection-Pain around injection site

3 Injection-No pain what so ever (weight same when started)

4 Injection -mixed with 100 mg Test e jelfa -pian after injection and have gain 1kg.(maybe is from food)

5th sus+test-e -Again same pain around site nothing much Difference then first 4 times (no increase in strength)

6th Injection ,this time no pain after injection mixed with 100mg of test e(so far can not notice any progress or gain or anything indicating stuff is working!

7th injection Sus 250 + 100 mg of test e (bigest pain so far after injection ) Have gaind 2.5 KG don't know is is steroid or my diet ?

8th injection sus 250 +100 mg of test e(usual pain around place of injection for few hours afterwards but no increase in strength as yet 3 kg-up since started!

9th injection (no pain no change)


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So i started 12.09 sunday and today is 10.10 sunday

One month on it and to be honest i do not feel any of-Gyno,or increased Libido(nothing changes if i see good looking girl i turn same as before never had any issues with libido in my life) ,water retention,more oil in skin , increase in strength,nothing!!!!!

One thing i have notice is increase in weight,but that all happened in first week so i am up 3 kg but that could well be because my training regime is hard as before but now i eat more food!

I do not know some people say that they noticing changes after 4-into 5 week so i ll be there in one week and will keep you posted!


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

After a month, you would have got something.

Do your self a favour mate and get some different gear. Don't know what you could be doing long term to yourself.

youd be a lot further/closer had you of listened to people and started getting something different when you where first told!

Good luck.


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as I know, 90% of Pakistan (yellow) and Egypt (Green) Organon are fake!

Only Turkish sust in dark amps with sticker working flawlessly. But its very rare now.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

warbird said:


> As far as I know, 90% of Pakistan (yellow) and Egypt (Green) Organon are fake!
> 
> Only Turkish sust in dark amps with sticker working flawlessly. But its very rare now.


Fake as nothing in it?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So just an Update

It has been 1 month and nothing except 2.5-3 kg gain witch can be well from food because my protein intake is much higher than before,and last few days my acne has doubled ,can be from test e 200 mg a week was trying to do thinking and lying myself that fake sus 250 supposed to have some test e in it,but now i think that fake sus propLionete (misspelled) has nothing active in it so i hope i have help at last someone not waste as much time as me to figure this theft and hope all those bastards get what they deserve selling fakes !


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

And just can anyone tell me can i go straight from this fake cycle to 10 week test.e and dianabol cycle

Thanks


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

If you sure it was fake, than go for it!

But I would do some blood work before new cycle if I were you to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Rich72 (May 25, 2010)

Benki11, you have gained 7lbs in half a cycle, that's half a stone which is not bad for diet alone. You have also been jabbing test e, so u should feel a little something off that. Have you noticed any muscle growth or definition. ???


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rich72 said:


> Benki11, you have gained 7lbs in half a cycle, that's half a stone which is not bad for diet alone. You have also been jabbing test e, so u should feel a little something off that. Have you noticed any muscle growth or definition. ???


Yep i gained 7lbs in a month but since i started i really started thinking how much i eat (more than before)and i stop drinking completely!!!!!

I have been jabbing Test e 100mg twice a week -3 weeks and what i noticed is a little bit harder muscles That it(no strength increase at all) and last days acne doubled!!

I really think Sustanon Yellow writhing Prop"l"onate is nothing but some kind of oil in it,lost money but learned a lot!

And yesterday i binned sus 250 and started Dianabol 30 mg a day for 4 weeks

and test enathate 250mg twice a week(500 mg total) for 10 weeks and hope it is OK to go straight from Fake cycle to this!

Will keep posted


----------



## Rich72 (May 25, 2010)

Can't be a nice feeling being ripped off even more so when your jabbing it in your ****. Hope you get better luck with the test and dbol. Considering it's legal to posess and use juice in the Uk, you would think we could buy straight from chemist lol . Would be nice.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rich72 said:


> Can't be a nice feeling being ripped off even more so when your jabbing it in your ****. Hope you get better luck with the test and dbol. Considering it's legal to posess and use juice in the Uk, you would think we could buy straight from chemist lol . Would be nice.


It would be brilliant if one could go straight to pharmacy and get Real Thing!!


----------

